# Rounding off 09 with a "clutch" performance!! ( Semi long read )



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Well Eric and I have been on a mission lately to get our first Biscayne Bay Bonefish, not only our first there but also our first on fly.. Lately I have been out on the water just about every day since Christmas and Eric has come along most of the times.. I had my heart set one getting one of these fish.. 

My experiences started out with very little results... Poling ALL day and seeing one fish if I was lucky.. People had told me areas to try, but everyone knows you can know the best spot in the bay and not catch a fish if your not there at the right tide.. So I poled these flats front to back side to side and on any phase of any phase of the tide you can think of, and finally started seeing more fish at a certain tide in a certain part of the flat.. Had many shots but the with the high winds we have had, throwing the fly ( for me ) has not been easy.. 

Today was no different then the last 4-5 days.. Eric shows up at my house at 6am we get the boat loaded up and make our way south.. We had a late tide today so we were in no rush to get to our usual first stop which is to get some shrimp from Dons Bait and Tackle. After some conversations and some coffee, we were on our way to the boat ramp.. 

Upon idling out of the marina we notice it is SLICK calm out and good sunlight.. We made a looong run to explore some new areas while we waited for the tide.. Saw a few fish but nothing major just mostly looking at different parts of the flat that have the most current and what not. By the time we were done exploring it was 1:45. I decide to head to the next spot.. 

We pole up and wait for "the right tide" and like clock work as soon as the tide chart on my GPS hit the exact tide I have been finding them on, tails pop up in the distance... Eric poles me perfectly into position, I make a couple false casts and let it rip, but..... I was so focused on one tail that I didnt see the lead fish a bit to the left and you know what happens next..... GONE!! :-[ ...... They slow down and start to tail AGAIN! I set up, and as I release the line they turn, come towards the boat and... yep you guessed it GONE AGAIN!! [smiley=1-sobbing.gif] at this point I am so upset with myself ( I'm extra hard on myself ) I decided to go for a boat ride... Skip a few f bombs and a different non productive spot... and were right back to where we started... this time the tide is wayyy out.. We pole pole pole pole pole and see nothing.. And just as we were getting ready to leave I spot two schools of fish in the distance TAILING  we decided to not risk it and throw bait at these guys to end the year off right! 

I pole Eric into position... makes the cast... gets the bite, sets the hook... and its off to the races!!!
[smiley=chicken.gif]As he was fighting his fish the other group was still tailing away in the distance so I take some pictures with my new camera  We land the fish and it tipped my brand new Boga at 10lb!! Erics biggest! 

Next we pole after the second school.. This time it was my turn, get into position make the cast.. And the WHOLE school follows my shrimp...  I watch the lead fish follow the shrimp as I lift off the grass he followed, bait stopped, fish stopped.. At this point I couldnt hear anything but my heart beating and my breathing the fish is now 15ft from the boat I make one last lift/twitch and I watch him crush the bait... I was awakened by the screaming drag!!! Land the fish and another it also tips the Boga at 10lb!! My biggest as well. It was a great way to end the year!  [smiley=1-beer.gif]

Alonzo 

Erics fish 









Tails.....


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry about the tailer shots.. kind of far but when I got close I made the cast.. ;D if you zoom in they look pretty cool!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Here are a few of my shots. 
I will be uploading the others shortly.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

right on, I need to make a trip south and try my luck with some bones.


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

Glad too see all that hard work and time has paid off. You will get your first on fly soon enough.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm glad I was able to poll you to fish.
Maybe I won't hear all the complaining all the time!!! lol


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Eric your poling is improving.. just need to get used to the wind lol.... It was nice being able to take a break for a bit..


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

> Glad too see all that hard work and time has paid off. You will get your first on fly soon enough.


Thanks Frank..


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Very nice fish.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Eric your poling is improving.. just need to get used to the wind lol.... It was nice being able to take a break for a bit..



I just need more time poling a skiff!
In due time!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a great story to end the year with, and awesome bonefish x2!! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice job! gotta love our back yard bones. In my opinion they are harder to catch but most of em are bigger than anywhere else. Nice pics. PM me next time you head out, we can tag team. Congrats again!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

thanks for all of the kind words everyone! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## bsfl (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice fish! Is that an hpx 15? if so how do you like it and why the 15 over 17?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Nice fish! Is that an hpx 15? if so how do you like it and why the 15 over 17?


That is actually a HPX Micro (17). lol

The 15 looks nice, but it looks much wider.
I don't know if it actually is, but it looked wider when I saw it next to the Micro at the dealer.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

That is the way to end the year fo sure....
unless you own the suv in the water of course! ;D :'(
What's up with that?


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

> Nice fish! Is that an hpx 15? if so how do you like it and why the 15 over 17?


Like Eric said it is the Micro the boats are actually almost identical as far as layout goes the 15 is only and inch wider and has the hatches that show the Kevlar and has some other nicer finish work.. The Micro does not have liners in the storage (weight reduction) with the 40 the boat performs well.. its not a speed demon.. I get it up to 32 with 3 people and gear ( not super heavy people though ) 

The boat drafts shallow and rides excellent for the type of skiff it is.. When it comes to poling it.... the boat poles like a dream I can pole it all day and be fine..


----------



## bsfl (Jul 30, 2009)

Sounds like a nice boat, thinking about upgrading in the near future. Ive been hitting the bay as much as possible lately, also trying to get that first bone on fly, the winds have made it tough, also been spending more time on the platform than the bow, but if any of yall ever need a fishing partner hit me up


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Nice fish! Is that an hpx 15? if so how do you like it and why the 15 over 17?
> 
> 
> Like Eric said it is the Micro the boats are actually almost identical as far as layout goes the 15 is only and inch wider and has the hatches that show the Kevlar and has some other nicer finish work.. The Micro does not have liners in the storage (weight reduction) with the 40 the boat performs well.. its not a speed demon.. I get it up to 32 with 3 people and gear ( not super heavy people though )
> ...


I guess it just looked wider since it's shorter. :-X


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

> Sounds like a nice boat, thinking about upgrading in the near future. Ive been hitting the bay as much as possible lately, also trying to get that first bone on fly, the winds have made it tough, also *been spending more time on the platform than the bow*, but if any of yall ever need a fishing partner hit me up


I feel your pain that day I was on the bow more than I have been in a loooooong time..


----------

